# Back In Black



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Thought i'd dust off the UKM log-on...

Hi to all those who remember my ugly mug...

Long ass story short, competed 2009, 2011, 2012

Three hernia surgeries took me out 2010-2011 and 2013-2014

2009 1st Place first timers & Overall - Solent City (low end local comp)

2009 6th place first timers - NABBA Novice Britain

2011 1st place O90KG - UKBFF Portsmouth

2011 2nd place u90KG - UKBFF British Finals

2012 DNP Heavyweights - British Finals

This is me (see attachments) 8 weeks out on Sunday from the Muscletalk show where i'll be competing in the Mr class 2, also going for the Lee Priest Classic 2 weeks later

Diet attached

The rest will follow as the days go by


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

welcome back mate, looking on the money, how you dieting carb cycling, low carbs with a re feed day

what was your locations of your hernia did they give you any health side effects


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

oops just seen your nutrition chart sorry


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

welsh_chris said:


> welcome back mate, looking on the money, how you dieting carb cycling, low carbs with a re feed day
> 
> what was your locations of your hernia did they give you any health side effects


cheers chris

not carb cycling right now, consistent medium level carbs, moderate fats and a cheat meal on the saturday night.

Hernia was in the middle of the abs, surgeon ignored me and stitched rather than mesh = blew months later.

On the keyhole repair they gave me a hernia on an incision site to the left of my abs.... = another surgery to repair.

I'm a lucky guy lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers chris
> 
> not carb cycling right now, consistent medium level carbs, moderate fats and a cheat meal on the saturday night.
> 
> ...


In!!

Got me worried now, I had an umbilical hernia op in January and they didn't mesh it as it was small enough to stitch (apparently). Fvcker better not come back or I'll be pi$$ed!!

Looking great though fella!!

Always enjoyed your journals


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

it should be ok mate as the belly button incision is so tiny... my hernia would was 4" wide, a right mail bag job lol

last night i really really didnt want to go to the gym, felt sluggish, tired and meh...

a few choice words by elle consisting of 'man the fck up' changed things lol.

Back

straight arm pulldowns

45kg- 10

50kg - 10

50kg - 10

bent rows

120kg - 8

140kg - 8

140kg - 6

120kg - 10

close grip pulldowns

100kg - 8

100kg - 6

90kg - 8

80kg - 8

1 arm machine rows

110kg - 10

120kg - 10

110kg - 10

low pulley rows

45kg - 10

45kg - 10

45kg - 8

usual cardio 60mins AM, 30mins PWO.

Weights still at offseason level.Very happy with this and i refuse point blank to lower them...previous preps i have always carried around a 'woe is me' mentality in the gym and i'm ****ed off i did so...it carried across to my lifts which seemed to take an automatic 30% reduction due to the pity party.

cheeky mid week weigh in... down to 227.5lbs...reduction of 1.5lbs on last week


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

In for this mate, solid physique.

What sources do u use for fats? Trying to bring mine up as 500+ carbs is causing me to bloat a little and my guts don't react well to lots of fats like eggs and dairy.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers galaxy.

i use nuts and peanut butter, i know the peanut butter isnt the best source but its more for taste than function lol.

i have 1-2 sundried tomatoes in oil on my evening meal and a few olives dotted in the meals across the day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In

Great physique


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking good there buddy :thumbup1:

Not bad conditioning for 8 weeks out. What weight are you clocking in at now?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

230lbs mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers galaxy.
> 
> i use nuts and peanut butter, i know the peanut butter isnt the best source but its more for taste than function lol.
> 
> i have 1-2 sundried tomatoes in oil on my evening meal and a few olives dotted in the meals across the day


Mainly using peanut butter myself atm and agree with you there, lovely, mixed in with greek yogurt and pure cocoa is awesome. Must really give almond butter a try, must get it online though 50euro/kg in the health shop.....they can get fvcked lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest n triceps session Thursday but cannee be bothered to try and remember what the weights were as bodypower weekend followed.

Friday was a cool day at the expo, met up with loads of friends on stands and had a really long chat with rob cannon, this guy is on my level thinking wise and a gem to talk to.

Kai green, Bryan shaw etc we're all staying at our hotel which was cool.

I'm passed the "photo with x" after bodypower 2009 so it was great just to chat to them instead of thumbs up pics....or the peace sign....or the punch to the gut pic....

Hotel had a great gym so spent my Saturday morning on a treadmill before cracking open some sample sachets for breakfast and a protein bar. **** paying £20 for breakfast which would only be coffee, eggs and weetabix lol.

Went out Friday night for a cheat meal at coast to Coast bar, love this place.

Saturday was plain ball ache at the expo surrounded by physique **** heads with stringers, acne backs and gel quiff hair.

Came back last night after being rinsed £10 for each meal at the expo.

Prepped food only last Friday.

60mins cardio this morning

Back n biceps this evening.

Underhand hs pulldowns

110kg, 110kg, 80kg

Bent rows

140kg, 140kg, 100kg, 100kg

Lat pulldowns

90kg, 80kg, 70kg, 70kg

Close grip pulldowns

100kg, 90kg, 80kg, 80kg

Low pulley rows medium grip

40kg, 40kg, 40kg

Bb curls

40kg, 30kg, 30kg

Cable curls

15kg, 15kg, 10kg

Standing curls (cable xover)

10kg, 10kg, 10kg

45mins pwo cardio.....yup increased this now.

Diet the same

Weight 227lbs

-------------------------------------


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Legs on international chest day

seated ham curls

60,70,80,90,80,70,60kg - 10 reps

squats

170kg - 6

170kg - 6

170kg- 6

could of gone higher, mis calc of the weight on the bar as i was using colour coded bumpers and diet brain ensued...should of been 180kg

good girls/bad girls

90kg - 12 x 3 (for both exercises)

leg extensions

60, 70, 80, 80, 70, 60kg - 10 reps

leg press calve raises

250kg - failure x 4

seated calve raises

60kg - 8-10 x 3

60mins AM cardio and 45mins PWO cardio


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome didn't see this

Will keep updated on this


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest n delts

decline hs press

150kg - 10

160kg - 8

160kg - 7

150kg - 8

120kg - 10

db inclines

45kg - 6

45kg - 6

45kg - 5

dips

15kg - 12

15kg - 10

15kg - 9

BW - 12

DB laterals

16kg - 12

16kg - 10

16kg - 10

rear peck deck

80kg x 15 x 3

cable laterals

10kg - 10 x 3

usual 60mins am cardio and 45mins PWO


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Chest n delts
> 
> decline hs press
> 
> ...


How many days you training atm mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Training 5x a week mate, cardio 6x a week


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

leg pic....the fckers are starting to come in thankfully


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back n biceps

lighter back workout

chins

12, 11, 8 - BW

straight arm pulldowns

45kg - 10 x 3

bent rows

100kg - 12

100kg - 12

100kg - 12

close grip pulldowns

100kg - 6

90kg - 8

80kg - 8

70kg - 10

bb curls

35kg - 15

35kg - 12

35kg - 10

seated db curls

12kg - 10 x 3

hammer curls

14kg - 10 x 2

usual 60mins AM cardio 45mins PWO


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Delts n triceps

Hammer strength military press

180kg x 6

180kg x 5

160kg x 6

150kg x 6

Db laterals

20kg x 12

18kg x 10

18kg x 10

Rear peck deck

80kg x 15

75kg x 15

75kg x 12

Upright rows

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

40kg x 12

OH skulls

40kg x 10

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

Tri push downs

35kg x 15

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Machine dips

3 sets x failure

This week has seen a loss of 2.3lbs so I'm happy.

Big changes on midsection where I can see tunnelling on abs for the first time ever in my life lol. Legs coming through more.

6 weeks out Sunday....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Delts n triceps
> 
> Hammer strength military press
> 
> ...


imagine how sick youd look on a gram of tren strong pressing.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

mal said:


> imagine how sick youd look on a gram of tren strong pressing.


If I was on a gram you'd probably see my heart backfire out of my ass bypassing two peanut sized testicles lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Legs

Seated ham curls

50,60,70,80,90,80kg x 10

Standing leg curls on leg extension

25kg, 25kg, 20kg x 10

Weird but kinda works!

Squats

180kg x 6

170kg x 6

170kg x 6

Leg extensions

50,60,70,80,80kg x 10

Leg press machine calve raises

Stack x failure x 3

Seated calve raises

60kg x 10

55kg x 10

50kg x 10


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Legs
> 
> Seated ham curls
> 
> ...


I do the standing leg curl on extension machine works well I'm pretty short so stand on a little platform lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm 5ft 9 so I kinda need the step too but never thought about it, good idea lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

You look great mate.

IN

Hope to learn something from this thread. Cheers


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow what a great physique!

Best of luck, can't wait for more updates!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers guys, good to be back here.

Back workout

Straight arm pulldowns

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Bent rows

150kg x 6

140kg x 8

140kg x 8

100kg x 12

Underhand pulldowns HS

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

70kg x 10

Db rows

52kg x 10 x 3

Close grip pulldowns

90kg x 10

80kg x 10

70kg x 10

Usual 60mins n 45mins pwo cardio.

Brought in carb cycling this week to kick things up a notch at the 6 week out marker.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest n shoulders

decline HS press

150kg - 8

150kg - 6

140kg - 8

120kg - 10

incline db press

45kg - 7

45kg - 6

45kg - 5

dips

20kg - 10

20kg - 9

20kg - 7

cable x-overs

20kg - 12

22.5kg - 10

20kg -10

db laterals

18kg - 10

16kg - 10

16kg -10

reverse pec deck

80kg - 12

70kg - 10

70kg - 10

cable laterals

10kg - 10 x 3

usual cardio of 60mins am and 45mins PWO.

Thought i had a stone in my trainer on the treadmill, turns out the 10k+ i walk on the treader has worn a hole in the insole and the rock was actually a blister formed. FFS.

New trainers saturday it is, cross trainer for the time being. I've had a blister of this size and type go septic before and it led to a GP visit and anti-biotics.

In other news carb cycling is going great, in a way that i feel like **** on low days and over joyed at the prospect of 50g oats for breakfast on a medium day lol.

Off to see big H on friday... its been over 2 years since i saw him last and it would be good to catch up


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Noticed you're doing a fair bit of cardio Aaron, 1hr 45mins?!?!

Do you work up to a target heart rate that you keep within?

I'm doing 50mins fasted and don't start the countdown till my hr hits 120bpm. It then can vary anywhere between 120/140bpm depending on how excited I get lol

See your pic on TM, coming in nicely mate!

Please tell me a moderate day is more than 50g carbs?!?!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Sharpy76 said:


> Noticed you're doing a fair bit of cardio Aaron, 1hr 45mins?!?!
> 
> Do you work up to a target heart rate that you keep within?
> 
> ...


its there to do its job mate and thats get the fat off... i dont believe in cardio free preps and such.

my HR is 130 mark and i increase the speed/incline of the treadmill to keep it there as my fitness improves

started on 5km/h and 8% incline, its now 6km/h and 13% lol

cheers mate, its all coming together

gut check pic from this morning.... cardio = results!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back n biceps

lighter back sessionas its the 2nd of the week

chins

bw - 12

bw - 10

straight arm pulldowns

35, 45, 45kg - 10

lat pulldowns

90, 80, 80kg - 10

close grip pulldowns

90, 90, 80kg - 10

low pulley rows

45, 45, 45kg - 10 reps

bb curls

30kg x 3 x 20,12, 12 reps

db seated curls

12kg - 10 reps

12kg - 8 reps

12kg - 8 reps

db hammers

14kg - 12 reps

16kg - 12 reps

14kg - 10 reps

usual 60mins AM cardio and 45mins PWO

I am sweating like a right mofo at cardio now

nights sleep have been disrupted by restlessness and waking up every day now at 4am famished.

off to see Big H tonight, cant wait to see the big lug.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> chest n shoulders
> 
> decline HS press
> 
> ...


What's a example of a high carb day mate??


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

100g oats at breakfast

50g rice with each meal

rice with evening meal

75g carbs post workout shake

---------------

Chest n delt session at forest gym last night, won't detail totally

Incline smith

Incline hs press

Dips

Cable xovers

Db laterals

Cable upright rows

Cable laterals

Had a look over by H and his feedback was great to receive.

I'm on point from the front, legs are holding buckets of water and behind on fat loss, back is still fat but he is pleased with how I've improved my upper body since he last saw me despite injury.

Digging deep for the remaining time I have, 5 weeks as of tmrw for the MT show and 7 weeks for the lee priest show.

As I used to live in creepy Crawley I knew there was a nandos nearby and it was late, so half chicken, salad n peas it was.

Makes a difference from my usual sharing platter for one lol.

This morning I weighed in at 22.8lbs, over 2lbs off this week so I'm happy.

Want it at 220lbs next week.

Proud to say I am back as a sponsored athlete with MuscleXcess!

While I was injured I went on a self imposed sabbatical as I don't believe in taking without being able to give back, now I'm raring to go and help where I can with the team and to help push the brand forward.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In! Good to see you're back on here


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Good to be back tel 

Back workout

Straight arm pulldowns

45, 50, 50, 50kg x 10

Bent rows

130kg, 140kg, 130kg, 130kg x 8

Oly rows

80kg x 10 x 2

70kg x 10

Underhand pulldowns HS

80kg x 10 x 2

70kg x 10

Close grip pulldowns

110kg x fail lol

90kg x 8

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

Low pulley rows wide handle

35kg x 10 x 3

60mins am cardio n 45mins pwo cardio


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Good to be back tel 

Back workout

Straight arm pulldowns

45, 50, 50, 50kg x 10

Bent rows

130kg, 140kg, 130kg, 130kg x 8

Oly rows

80kg x 10 x 2

70kg x 10

Underhand pulldowns HS

80kg x 10 x 2

70kg x 10

Close grip pulldowns

110kg x fail lol

90kg x 8

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

Low pulley rows wide handle

35kg x 10 x 3

60mins am cardio n 45mins pwo cardio sweating like a mofo


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Legs

Seated ham curls

50,60,70,80,90,90,80,70kg x 10

Standing ham curls on leg extension

20kg,20,20,15kg x 10

Leg extensions

40,50,60,70,80,80,70,60kg x 10

Walking lunges

17.5kg

15kg

15kg

Seated calve raises

60kg x 12 x 2

50kg x 12

Leg press calve raises

Stack x failure x 3

60mins cardio and 45mins of painful pwo cardio lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 100g oats at breakfast
> 
> 50g rice with each meal
> 
> ...


Where do you train mate??

I'm not far from Crawley


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i train in eastbourne david lloyd right now.

cancelled my contract though and joining a local powerlifting/bodybuilding gym i found near by


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest n triceps

decline HS press

150kg - 10

150kg - 8

130kg - 8

110kg - 10

incline db press

40kg - 10, 8, 6

dips

15kg - 12, 10, 8

cable x-overs

22.5kg - 12, 10

20kg - 10

tri-pushdowns

45kg - 10, 10, 8

OH Skulls

40kg - 16, 12, 10

rope pushdowns

20kg - 15, 10, 8

tendonitus in the right elbow was giving me jip on the tricep exercises...garrghh.

I had a n all day management training jolly at work today and it was hard as it was a lot of up n about team work building exercises, felt quite lethargic lol.

great cardio sessions as i'm refusing to back down on the effort/work rate.

15% incline, 6km/h


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back n biceps

underhand HS pulldowns

70,80,90,90,80kg - 10

lat pulldowns

80, 80, 80, 70kg - 10

close grip pulldowns

90, 90, 80, 80kg - 10

straight arm pulldowns

35, 40, 45kg - 10

bb curls

25, 30, 30kg - 15

db curls

16, 16, 14kg - 12

lying down cable curls

15kg - 10 x 3

usual cardio plod.

weight is up this morning of all things but looking much leaner on my back and upper quads so i'm happy and will avoid the OMFG meltdown.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Look big, thick and lean, spot on!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

MRENIGMA said:


> Look big, thick and lean, spot on!!!


thanks mate

well i had a cheat meal saturday night consisting of a pizza and a mini toberlone only to end up ****ting it all out 2 hours later to dramatic effect. Woke up sunday even lighter than i started off the saturday pre-cheat.

back workout:

straight arm pulldowns

40kg - 10

45kg - 10 x 2

bent rows

120kg - 6

140kg - 7

140kg - 6

140kg - 6

110kg - 10

machine rows

stack - 8

stack - 7

110kg - 8

close grip pulldowns

100kg - 8

90kg - 10

80kg - 10

low pulley rows

45kg - 10 x 3

bb shrugs

140kg - failure x 2

usual 60mins am cardio and 45mins PWO.

walking around like JP with the flip flops on all day to let the bubble gum feet recover.

morning cardio sucked donkey dick today, talk about a slog....


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking very big and lean mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers mate

chest n triceps

decline HS Press

160kg - 10

160kg - 8

160kg - 8

120kg - 10

dips

15kg - 12, 9, 7

peck deck

80kg - failure x 3

cable x-overs

22.5kg - 12

20kg - 12 x 2

cable pushdowns

stack - 10 x 3

OH Skulls

40kg - 16, 12, 10

bench dips

10, 8, 6

usual 60mins AM cardio and 45mins PWO

Dragged ass today, really low low energy and just wanted to curl up into a ball of self pity, dragged myself through it and much better today so i upped the speed on the treadmill to 6.1km/h at 15% incline to ensure the HR stayed up in range.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

not much to update as of tuesday/wednesday

tuesday was usual morning cardio 60mins and 60mins in the evening.

wednesday, 60mins AM cardio and no training in the evening

tonight will be lats and biceps

Why cardio only tuesday and evening off wednesday? My body was screaming out that it was dog tired... i literally came home tuesday and felt like crying i was that pathetic looking... went in and did 60mins cardio any way.

Wednesday i look it to have the evening off and its paid off.... feel much better today and looking forward to a great workout tonight.

Pic this morning, holding off on many as i dont want to saturate with loads.

this will be the last one for a while unless something magical happens like i grow a unicorn horn or my glutes get shredded lol.

221lbs


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Looking in great shape buddy. Good journal.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Lats n biceps

underhand HS pulldowns

100kg - 8

100kg - 7

90kg - 7

90kg - 7

lat pulldowns

80kg -10 x 3

close grip pulldowns

80kg - 10 x 2

80kg - 8

straight arm pulldowns

stack - 10 reps x 3

bb curls

45kg - 10

45kg - 8

45kg - 7

seated db curls

12kg - 8x 3

machine curls

35kg - 15 x 3

weight this morning = 220lbs on the money, 2lbs drop...happy happy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking awesome mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest n delts

Decline hs press

150 x 10

150kg x 8

130kg x 10

130kg x 8

Pec deck

80, 90, 80, 80kg x 12

Dips

BW x 15, 12,12

Cable crossovers

22kg x 12 x 2

20kg x 10

Db laterals

18kg x 12 x 2

16kg x 12

Cable laterals

7.5kg x 12 x 3

Smith front rows

40kg x failure x 3

Usual cardio but now on a cross trainer to keep heart in 125-135bpm range.

Incline treadmill just doesn't do it any more and my old mistake was to accept it and see my hr plummet to 115-118.

Weight this morning 218lbs? Da fuk.

Conditioning come in loads but I fear this is a big drop, just over 3lbs.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Chest n delts
> 
> Decline hs press
> 
> ...


Saw your pics on ig mate v impressive prob best I've seen you to date??

Also noticed you dropped the gh etc have you put it back in??

I've dropped it myself and seen no real difference


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey mate thank you 

Yeah dropped it years ago and tbh not seen a drip of difference... Expensive bunk snake oil unless you see it rolling off a pharmacy production line


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hey mate thank you
> 
> Yeah dropped it years ago and tbh not seen a drip of difference... Expensive bunk snake oil unless you see it rolling off a pharmacy production line


Well I do get it off a pharmacy production line lol, even then think your right mate not seen any difference, I think the real magic happens at real high doses and even then it should only be a tool for a push for size etc,

Anyway looking great mate is it heavyies your shooting for??


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Lucky sod lol.

I was taking pharma for a year or so at 10iu a day and that made my carpal tunnel flare but never saw anything you can actually say it was growth only. Like farting in a bubble bath when you have gear and all sorts shot gunning in your system

I will be heavies for sure same as last time, next year push for 100kg plus


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

had a cheat on saturday which has sorted me out a treat.

cardio blazed on sunday and a really good heavy back workout which i always put at the start of the week to ensure mass i kept there as much as possible.

trained at soon to be my new gym Performance Fitness, primarily a powerlifting gym but has atlas stones and plenty of weights for me.

straight arm pulldowns

50kg - 12 x 3

bent rows

140kg - 7

140kg - 6

130kg -7

130kg - 6

100kg - 12

t-bar rows

80kg - 8

80kg - 8

75kg - 8

machine rows

80kg - failure x 3

close grip pulldowns

80kg - 10 x 3

cardio of 60mins AM and 45mins PWO


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

faggotry leg session

legs are like cinder blocks and i'm prioritising cardio ability over training the pegs...not like they are a weak point.

i dont need or want even more dead legs for cardio during the week so the workout was a light contraction affair

seated ham curls

60,70,80,90,80kg - 12

standing ham curls

20, 20, 20, 15kg - 12

leg extensions

50,60,70,80,80kg - 12

cardio AM 60mins and 45mins PWO

After cardio i pulled my ear phones out only for one of the buds to get wedged in my ear (just the rubber part).... greeeeeat! tweezer job to get that fcker out.

had full on tren sweats last night so woke up, laid a towel on the bed and went back to sleep


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest n triceps....

went into the gym with high spirits and motivation, i find it hard this close to a show to get up and go.

Decline HS Press

160kg - 10

160kg - 8

160kg - 6

150kg - 8

Yeah!!!! not far off offseason weights (30kg) and refused to back down.

Dips

15kg - 12

15kg - 8

15kg - 7

Cable Xovers

22.5kg - 12 x 3...refused to budge down a plate.

Tri-pushdowns

stack - 12

stack - 10

stack - 10

machine dips

80kg - 12

90kg - 10

90kg - 10

rope pushdowns

15kg - 15 x 3

usual cardio of 60mins AM and 45mins PWO.

This morning i woke up and had the mind to really give the cardio the beans, one thing thats stuck in my kind for weeks is when JP said on FB how people allow their HR to dip as they do their cardio and expect to lose weight at the end of the week.

Since switching out the treadmill for the cross trainer ive seen my hear rate consistently over 130BPM and this morning i managed to keep it over 140BPM for 30mins before it lowered as i tired to 130BPM for the remainder.

Not giving in.... i've backed off on previous preps as the bottom lip came out when i was tired and with heavy legs, i'm ****ed off i did so and using that memory on this prep. Suck it up princess


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking spot on!

When's show? Can't find muscletalk show on ukbff events???


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

its no longer a ukbff event mate, its an independant show now 

july 5th, same day as ukbff english grand prix

lats n biceps

forgot my straps so this would be interesting i thought...

chins

BW - 15, 12, 7, 6

straight arm pulldowns

35,40,40,40kg - 10

machine rows (1 arm)

80kg - 10 x 3

close grip low pulley rows

40kg - 10, 10, 10

bb curls

35kg - 12, 10, 8

db curls

12kg - 12, 10, 10

machine curls

35kg - 20, 15, 15

usual cardio of 60mins am 45mins pwo.

really pleased with the progress this week, getting tighter and leaner.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Looking great mate.

Shame about the hernia surgerys but they won't hold you back  .

Saw your diet attached, nice macro break down. So, you follow flexible dieting (I.e mostly whole nutritious foods but some other as long as it fits your macros/calories).

Going to follow this log


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Jalex said:


> Looking great mate.
> 
> Shame about the hernia surgerys but they won't hold you back  .
> 
> ...


Not reeally flexible mate  Its the exact same foods every day just differing in quantity based on carb cycling.

I would never say i'm in the IIFYM crew lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Not reeally flexible mate  Its the exact same foods every day just differing in quantity based on carb cycling.
> 
> I would never say i'm in the IIFYM crew lol


Good answer :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking great mate, the difference in that last picture from the first is unreal :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers mate, keeping foot on the pedal and looking to rinse as much fat off as i can in the remaining weeks.

2 weeks as of sunday for the MT show.....eeeeeeek

4 weeks for the Lee Priest classic....paaaaaaarrrrppppp


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest n delts

Machine press flat

5 sets x 15, 10, 6, 6, 4

Increasing weight as I went on until I couldn't get 6 reps

Pec deck

80kg x 10 x 5

Decline hs press

100kg x 15

120kg x 10

130kg x 8 x 2

Db laterals

16kg x 12 x 3

Rear peck deck

80kg x 10 x4

Military machine press

70kg x failure x 3

Usual cardio 60mins am and 45pwo...

Been hitting the cardio hard and it's paid off, 2lbs off again this week even with reduced t3.

Felt much much more human this week and happier mentally without the t3 fatigue.

216lbs on the money, 2 weeks out from MT show


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Not reeally flexible mate  Its the exact same foods every day just differing in quantity based on carb cycling.
> 
> *I would never say i'm in the IIFYM crew lol*


Don't say that, you'll have all sorts of idiots arguing about it in here telling how good you could look if you followed it.

:lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I did iifym for one week and I did notice my penis grew by 2" so if I added cross fit into the mix with a dash of paleo? Lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i had a high carb day saturday to rival all high carb days.

4 slices granary bread - 10 eggs

4 slices granary bread - 1/2 chicken breast

2 granola bars - 2 packs of chicken (200g total)

2 slices granary bread, 1x protein bar, 1/2 chicken breast

1 pack of rice (75g carbs), 1x protein bar

3/4 bagette, oven chips, chicken strips

ice cream and some chocolate

oooooo mamma...........

Post carb up i'm weighing in at 222lbs, a gain of 6lbs.

Looked full, hard and vascular sunday morning and after cardio and dropping a bit of sweat i will say i was very happy with my look.

In the afternoon i trained what will be my last heavy back day (i split back into 2 workouts, 1x heavy row day and 1 lat orientated).

Straight arm pulldowns

stack x 12

bent rows

130kg x 7

130kg x 7

130kg x 7

130kg x 7

fcuk yeah... very very happy as i didnt want to back down on these and i'm only 20kg off offseason weight @ 2 weeks out.

close grip pulldowns

110kg - 8

110kg - 8

110kg - 8

heavier than most weeks gone by! usually around 90kg but again, got it in my head to push push push.

low pulley rows

50kg - 10

50kg -10

50kg - 10

up again...

one arm machine rows

115kg - 10

115kg - 10

115kg - 8

one away from the stack... very happy.

cardio was the usual 60 and 45mins.

woke up this morning still at 222lbs but i am extra salting meals now to get the body used to processing higher sodium levels...the result was a great look post cardio, full and vascular. Something i hope to replicate on stage

????????????


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest n tricep

decline hs press

170kg - 8

170kg - 8

170kg - 8

170kg - 6

machine press

80kg - 10

80kg - 8

80kg - 6

dips

15kg - 12

15kg - 10

15kg - 10

tri-pushdowns

stack - 12

stack + 2.5kg - 12

stack + 2.5kg - 10

OH Skulls

40kg - 15

40kg - 12

40kg - 12

machine dips

80kg - 10

80kg - 10

usual cardio 60mins and 45mins

Felt like death after work, its so strange how two days after a refeed boom all energy gone again and back to the grind.

woke up this morning and weight is 218lbs so a drop of 4lbs since monday.

Before someone flaps, i was up from 216lbs to 222lbs from the refeed...calm your cockles...its water.

looking full still but dryer, good indications of what to aim for on the carb load.

show is sunday, if i reload thursday i will be watery for friday, look 60% for saturday and be 80% for sunday which is where i want to be. There will no chasing the last 20% this show, i will save that for the lee priest show where i will increase the carb load depending on how i looked on the MT show.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

U



Incredible Bulk said:


> chest n tricep
> 
> decline hs press
> 
> ...


Wow that's a lot of cv, how much are you eating? You must be on a decent amount of calories?

Scary time carb loading, good you got a plan you know works, will you eat exact same as your refeed to repeat and get the same results?!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

1 hour in the morning and 45mins PWO...its whats needed to get the job done 

some preps i have had to do 3 hours a day as i was that fat and behind... last prep ended up as 2 hours a day + workout.

i'm backing off the pedal as the days draw closer to the show, a tired beat up body is going to be a flat stringy one on stage.

calories are 2500 for medium/low days and 3000-3200 for high days

i wont do the refeed amounts as i will play it conservative based on how i look. i wont chase 100% fullness, more like 80% and use that experiance to push for 90% at the lee priest show.

those who try and climb to 100% usually slip off the other edge of the pyramid and fall to 60-70%


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 1 hour in the morning and 45mins PWO...its whats needed to get the job done
> 
> some preps i have had to do 3 hours a day as i was that fat and behind... last prep ended up as 2 hours a day + workout.
> 
> ...


Nice nice, 3200calories is a nice amount, I prefer to do more cv than drop food too, 9 weeks out Sunday from Kent so I might come and watch mt show for some inspiration


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

come say hi if you see me mate, i will be the foreskin faced guy wearing fake tan clutching at rice cakes....well, that describes everyone there i guess lol.

time for an update

tuesday was off training evening

wednesday was a leg day but no leg training this close to a show so 60mins cardio instead

Thursday

Lats n biceps

chins

12, 12, 10

lat pulldowns

80,90,100,100,100kg - 8

close grip pulldowns

100,100,100kg - 8

straight arm pulldowns

35kg - 10 x 3

db curls

18kg, 18kg, 16kg - 10

db hammer curls

16, 16, 16kg - 8

concentration curls

12, 12, 12kg - 12

usual 60mins AM and 45PWO cardio.

Looking great this morning in comparison to progression, could be leaner by judging myself off those who turn up shredded glutes and peeled off skin look. Legs are in, hams are in....happy. everything bar glutes are in but so ****ing what lol... i dont intend to turn up so flat you can see my ass lines when i roll up my oiled trunks....vomit. 

All going to plan...aim is to take tomorrow off, carb up a bit ready for the final stretch that is sun, mon, tue, wed. fuel the fires rather than dig a hole so deep no carb up will fill me out or recover me from exhaustion.

In other news....lost my brand new samsung s6

ransacked the house...no where to be found.

Using 'wheres my android' it detected it on the A27 single carriageway.

It slipped out a pocket when i was on my motorbike it seems.

cue 9:30pm hunt for a black phone on a main road with no pavement lol.

I found it luckily but the back is all smashed up.... still works but not the screen.... you can hear it function as you touch buttons, the alarm still went off this morning to my surprise lol. Now to see how much this will cost to fix!! fckit.com


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> come say hi if you see me mate, i will be the foreskin faced guy wearing fake tan clutching at rice cakes....well, that describes everyone there i guess lol.
> 
> time for an update
> 
> ...


Gutted mate, worst thign ever loosing or breaking a phone - winds me up rotten!

Are you going to get some update photos on mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

How without a phone lolololol

i will do when the tan starts going on etc... get my missus to take them


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i had another load saturday, ate a fair amount of granary bread again and close to 5,000 calories.

Sunday i was 222lbs from 216, today i'm back at 216lbs.

Stomach is tight as a drum, no distention and looking cut.

I wont be loading on it come show day as it will be rice, oats etc but it was more for my cravings too. I love a bit of bread.

Yesterday it was 60mins AM cardio then a light weight for the pump back n bicep workout

Lat pulldowns

straight arm pulldowns

close grip pulldowns

machine rows

bb curls

db curls

machine curls

45mins PWO cardio.

This mornings cardio was a breeze and i'm happy with how i looked this morning.

Starting water loading at 6 litres a day

vit C at 6g

multi vits x2


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i had another load saturday, ate a fair amount of granary bread again and close to 5,000 calories.
> 
> Sunday i was 222lbs from 216, today i'm back at 216lbs.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with bread imo

You keeping test highish up to the show bud?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bail said:


> Nothing wrong with bread imo
> 
> You keeping test highish up to the show bud?


Nope, test cut out sunday, tren-A only now.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

*FCK you cardio you can suck my dick....*










Last cardio session of this segment of prep complete....

Legs looking more conditioned, i'm happy.

Looking full despite low carbs, its the salt i have every day keeping me full and vascular.

Well if it aint broke dont fix it.... water will be same levels of high every day until show day

show day it will be 1.5-2ltrs before hitting the stage with sodium still in.

no epic carb loads.. just regular diet

people say "i looked better weeks leading up to the show"....so why change **** then?!!! ****!

Why go from loads of sodium to no sodium

why go from loads of water to zero water

why go from a diet consisting of 50-100g carbs and expect it to handle 500-1000g happily

why go from fats in the diet to robbing it for a few days while loading?

why **** with sodium/potassium by introducing open/closed loop diuretics and some of the above and expecting a positive result

so my mind has been like so while doing research online










In the end the final thoughts collected in my noggin after last nights session was complete (**** light session, not worthy of mention as its sub 1 week out)... i was dry, i was full, i was conditioned with water in, salt in, fats in.

So this show prep experiment is changing **** all, sunday is just sunday.... not OMFG DIET ROULETTE ****ABOUT TIME.

I've increased my morning oats every day

Salts staying in

Friday and saturday is my normal diet, not going from 50-100g a day carbs to adding 50-100g rice with every meal.

Could end up flat, could end up looking like i have every week for the last 6 weeks lol.

This will be fun.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Nope, test cut out sunday, tren-A only now.


No Winnie mast??

Agree with people should keep the diet the same up to the day

So many people look great two weeks out and on the day just look smooth etc


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

winny at 50mg, no mast


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

subbed


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

trying to sleep last night in the heat with the fan on full tilt...never going to happen lol.

215lbs and holding for the last few days, carbs are back in today at higher amounts all day.

i looked flat as a pancake on my back last night so i'm carbing up early to fill out then dropping the carbs for saturday to dry out and control any spill.

still planning to come in 80% full than push 100% and come in soft and watery.

todays eating:

5:30am 100g oats, 2 slices of granary toast with honey, 50g protein powder

7:30am 70g rice, 100g chicken

10am: 70g rice, 100g chicken

12pm: 100g chicken, 5 rice cakes with a small banana

2pm: 60g oats with a banana

4pm: 100g chicken, 5 rice cakes with a small banana

6pm: 100g fish, 70g rice

9pm: TBC

Looking at:

500g carbs

250g protein

50g fats


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

In other news my sponsor MuscleXcess sent me my monthly care package and they always raise a smile on my face.

2 platinum whey tubs which i love in choc and some H bomb to double drop when i'm back training next week haha.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:


> trying to sleep last night in the heat with the fan on full tilt...never going to happen lol.
> 
> 215lbs and holding for the last few days, carbs are back in today at higher amounts all day.
> 
> ...


Changed your mind on the carbing up then  such a head **** competing...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes mate, missus took some photos and I was pancaked. Took a whole day of carbs and transformed.

Holding water today but feeling much better now.

High fats and sodium today, appraise where I am tomorrow.

Best thing about playing it conservative is you can add in carbs as and when, it's when you stubbornly go forth and plow them in and look full to the brim but smooth and podgy looking lol.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Yes mate, missus took some photos and I was pancaked. Took a whole day of carbs and transformed.
> 
> Holding water today but feeling much better now.
> 
> ...


Yeah you'll be fine, especially if you've been regularly doing cheat meals every week, body is gonna be use to it, few extra carbs won't hurt


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Soooo, did you win???


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sorry for the delay in updates, some bright spark decided to f**k with my log on in the forum change...one handed round of applause to the admin team.

anyway!

i won my class and took the overall!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

big shout out to my sponosr musclexcess who have supported me throughout my prep.

My missus elle has been my rock and compass in rough seas when my head was all over the show.

Now 1.5 weeks away from the lee priest classic!!!

back in training again right off the bat, my birthday was spent doing double cardio and a back workout lol.

last night was chest n delts

flat machine press x 4
dips BW x 4
cable cross overs x 3
db laterals x 4
Machine MP x 4
db rear flys x 3

cardio for 45 mins

weight yesterday was 222lbs, this morning it is 214lbs.... massive water drop due to the end of the rebound, aldosterone levels rock bottom again after water loading + sodium loading. 
Film of **** over the abs still and the quad cuts are back, just need to keep grinding away until next thursday to be as sharp as i can for the lee priest.

suffering bad tendonitus on right elbow

www.musclexcess.com website has been updated and rejigged! Take a look and feel free to ask any questions.

Such an awesome company to be sponsored by and a pleasure to represent


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow... you looked fu**ing great there mate seriously... one of the best physiques I have seen on this forum!

Whats your background mate? Age and how long you been training? You obviously know your body very very well... @Incredible Bulk


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers mate, i've been a long term member here but only just started posting again 

I'm 33 years old, turned 33 on tuesday!

Ive been training off and on since my teens, spent the ages of 19-27 in every bar and club going with no training then decided to take it up again.

Competitive record:

2009 - Solent City Show (local level) - 1st timers & Overall

2009 - NABBA Novice British Finals -1st timers - 6th

Hernia injury

2011 - UKBFF Portsmouth O90kg inters - 1st

2011 - UKBFF British Finals U90kg inters - 2nd

2012 - UKBFF British Finals u100kg - DNP

Hernia injury

2015 - Muscletalk Show (ex UKBFF show) - Class 2 - 1st & Overall Champion

2015 - Lee Priest Classic - july 19th!!! Watch this space


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers mate, i've been a long term member here but only just started posting again
> 
> I'm 33 years old, turned 33 on tuesday!
> 
> ...


Great record mate - whats the long term goal? Pro card?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

no desire for a pro card. I'm 33 years old, its a young mans game and look at all the old UK pro's who have gone to achieve fck all in the pro ranks due to limited time/money/potential.

Only good shouts in the UK have been James Llwellyn, Flex Lewis, John Hodgeson, shaun tavernier.... all <212lbs

I'd rather aim for Mr Universe Qualification with NABBA and try to compete at the NABBA worlds.

I've qualified for the WABBA Universe in November but unsure at this point if i will go


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> no desire for a pro card. I'm 33 years old, its a young mans game and look at all the old UK pro's who have gone to achieve fck all in the pro ranks due to limited time/money/potential.
> 
> Only good shouts in the UK have been James Llwellyn, Flex Lewis, John Hodgeson, shaun tavernier.... all <212lbs
> 
> ...


Yeah i suppose mate, you have a great physique though.

Sounds great, look forward to following you! Do you use a coach or coach people? You seem to know your body well so i am guessing you dont aha


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i used to use Pscarb for all of 2009

used James Collier for all of 2011

Used Harold Mariilier for 2012

2015 has been all under my own guidance and experiance, you've got to trust your own instincts and knowledge some time or other 

I coach two lads but prefer to keep my numbers small


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> big shout out to my sponosr musclexcess who have supported me throughout my prep.
> 
> My missus elle has been my rock and compass in rough seas when my head was all over the show.
> 
> ...


you looked better than even imo

bough the condition you did with James

but a lot more mass v impressed keep smashing it make those legs more freaky and good things will happen imo


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:


> sorry for the delay in updates, some bright spark decided to f**k with my log on in the forum change...one handed round of applause to the admin team.
> 
> anyway!
> 
> i won my class and took the overall!!!


awesome mate, a lot bigger than when I saw you in Portsmouth, well deserved mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers mate 

no weights last night - 45mins cardio only.

came back dead on my feet, this cold has hit me hard and for 6.

i've been in bed two nights in a row by 10pm

feeling better now, woke up this morning at my lightest at 212lbs, leg cuts full in and dry.

60mins cardio this morning, reduced output

usually 60mins 15% incline 6km/h, today it was 11.5% @ 5.5 km/h

my body is responding well to coming off a massive food/water rebound, being ill and going back to feck all carbs, not the time to drive it into the ground


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well done on winning the overall mate, you looked awesome! Well deserved


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks mate!! see what i can do at the lee priest classic

End of week weigh in was 211.6lbs, the lightest ive been this prep.

Death face on, sunken in cheeks and eyes.

Felt like absolute crap, i went to M&S petrol station to buy pre prepared boiled eggs and salad as i was that tired after the session and cardio to even cook.

Saturday was a few extra carbs and a pizza in the evening, no training saturday at all.

Sunday woke up the hardest and driest ever due to the pizza salts.

Cardio blitzed easily due to the extra calories.

Weight only 213lbs... 2lbs on after all that.

Friday was arms:

BB CURLS

DB SEATED CURLS

HAMMER CURLS

EZ OH SKULLS

M/C DIPS

ROPE PULLDOWNS

45mins cardio PWO and 60mins AM

Sunday: Light back workout, all to 15-20 reps

LATPULLDOWNS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

MACHINE ROWS

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

LOW PULLEY ROWS

45mins PWO cardio, 60 mins AM

This morning was a plod about for 45mins on the treadmill, backing off the cardio now, whats done is done.

I cannot describe how heavy and dead my legs are, its making my energy levels harder. I'm not coming in crawling across the finish line half dead, i'm leaner than the MT show and more cut and that what i wanted.

Now its time to coast in and let the body calm down and the cortisol levels drop.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sounds like your ready for it, if you look better than you did last week then you will smash it :thumb:


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan fella, I done double cardio last prep, 6 weeks of 45min am and 45min pm, I know exactly what you mean about dead legs, mine felt hollow and would randomly give way walking.
How long till lee priest show?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Awesome separation ^^^^^


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks guys!

lee priest show is this sunday (19th july) in peterbourough.

I've done all i can and beyond, i'm sharper than last time and thats what i wanted.

Now to drip feed the carbs back in like i did last time

Mon - 50g carbs

Tue - 100g carbs

Wed - 250g-300g carbs

Thurs - 250-300g carbs

Fri - 50g carbs - see the effects of carb up and control water.

Sat - play it by the mirror


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Thanks mate!! see what i can do at the lee priest classic
> 
> End of week weigh in was 211.6lbs, the lightest ive been this prep.
> 
> ...


im exactly the same after legs, first time I attemeped 45mins on the stairmaster after a heavy session they ended up feeling like two dead weights and could just about keep me upright

I stick to the treadmill now, its a bit more forgiving haha

Good luck on Sunday, I'm sure you won't need it though!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i love how the human body works
I have stepped off the gas pedal cardio wise and reduced the intensity of it, the legs were like cinder blocks and this week is about bringing the best package to the stage.
Bodyweight is now 210lbs, despite lowering energy output and raising calories, i'm working with my body and its loving it.
Hitting more cardio and reducing calories has the opposite effect and only digs your hole deeper i find which you have to climb out of for show day.

lightest weight on prep, feeling much more 'with it' and not so drained/tired.

last night was a deloaded workout of chest n delts.

MACHINE PRESS X 4
PEC DECK X 4
CABLE CROSSOVERS X 4
DB LATERALS X 4
REAR DELT FLYS X 4
FRONT RAISES X 4

fanny workout all round but its for keeping s**t moving and not sitting on my fat ass in the last week counting down the days lol.
People call it glycogen depeletion but TBH i dont go for that, why dig a hole only to climb out of it days later?
Unless you are 4-5% BF this supercompensation lark wont occur and if anything the rebound loop you'll throw your body through by going <50g carbs to 500g carbs is a bit nutty.

100g carbs today, reduced weights for arm session tonight and i'm done cardio/weights wise


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Only just re subbed after the forum overhaul and lost all my subbed threads.

Congrats @Incredible Bulk, you looked amazing!!!

Fair play for doing it on your own too. I know you probably had people around you giving you the once over now and again like H, but still, great achievement.

What a physique too, nohomo


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Damm mate.... You smashed your last show!!

Great work....

And all the best for your next comp... :thumbup1:


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

when you do cardio PWO do you take anything to minimize muscle loss (BCAA's ect.)? or is it not necessary ? cheers


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

icamero1 said:


> when you do cardio PWO do you take anything to minimize muscle loss (BCAA's ect.)? or is it not necessary ? cheers


I used to be a MASSIVE ney-sayer as i hated spending anything on anything other than whey.

You have to take the leap of faith i thought and after being hit around the head with articles by the interweb i relented.

Ive tried gaspari, BBW, GoNutrition, MP, Warrior etc

Now i'm blessed to be sponsored by MuscleXcess so i take their 4:1:1 BCAA mix in cap form

http://musclexcess.com/product/platinum-seal-bcaa-4-1-1/ (use AH15 for 15% further off)

or here

http://www.bodytonewarehouse.co.uk/muscle-xcess-bcaa-4-1-1?filter_name=bcaa where its on offer at £20 a tub

Its helped me plod away for a good 18 weeks of dieting and cardio while losing minimal muscle.

I started prep at 240lbs, i'm 210lbs now so 30lbs off (2 stone) whilst keeping most of the offseason gains.



Michael81 said:


> Damm mate.... You smashed your last show!!
> 
> Great work....
> 
> And all the best for your next comp... :thumbup1:


Cheers mate!!! Hoping to bring back the bacon...(hmmmm bacon) this sunday!



Sharpy76 said:


> Only just re subbed after the forum overhaul and lost all my subbed threads.
> 
> Congrats @Incredible Bulk, you looked amazing!!!
> 
> ...


I know, i lost all of mine and it also told me i had 247 PM's?! lol.

Doing my own prep is a breeze right up until 'peak week' (cringe term) as you are pulled between 100-1 different things to do and try so its just KISS...keeping it simple sexy.

I had a touch base with H once on prep, about 7 weeks ago and it was great to talk to him.

HAHA embrace the full ****


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hope this doesnt offend the mods, its only in my journal

My sponsor MuscleXcess has given me a discount code now so i can pass on 15% savings off their website!
Give it a look, its been updated recently also and moves and feels much nicer than the old one

www.musclexcess.com


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i've been carb loading yesterday and will again today after looking in the mirror.
full on the arms, leg detail is bang on but chest is still flat which seems to be the usual for competitors, the chest is the last place to fill out it seems.
weight this morning was 211.8lbs, a gain of all 2lbs ffs, thats with water a sodium high.
500g yesterday, will be around 400g today of carbs

de-fuzz tonight, hate this part as i always feel and look like a shaved baboon lol.
hotel all booked, paid for... tan all set up for saturday too so all i need to do is work today, sort out small things tomorrow and the coast on into the show.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well done once again! Killing it mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers mate!

Won class 2 open and took the men's overall!
Nailed it 6lbs lighter than the MT show, and it paid off.

Some quick pics for now


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Fvcking amazing stuff @Incredible Bulk!!!!

You looked even better this time round!

What size is your waist? Looks so much smaller than everyone else's, by far the most aesthetic IMO.

Lee Priest show next? Line em up and knock em down lol!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvcking amazing stuff @Incredible Bulk!!!!
> 
> You looked even better this time round!
> 
> ...


think that was the lee priest show mate

@Incredible bulk, well done for smashing another show, like a boss!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers guys!
Waist was 32 on stage, it sucks in like a dyson when dehydrated and fasted haha. 
No more shows now mate, that was the lee priest

Muscletalk show
Class 2 winner and overall

Lee priest classic
Class 2 winner and men's overall


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Cheers guys! Waist was 32 on stage, it sucks in like a dyson when dehydrated and fasted haha. No more shows now mate, that was the lee priest Muscletalk show Class 2 winner and overall Lee priest classic Class 2 winner and men's overall


awesome stuff mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Write up time!

OK, I was 100%, 70% dry and 70% conditioned I'd say at the MT show and I wanted to improve things for the Lee Priest Classic.
I had a full day of binge post-MT show (Monday) and back on the zero carbs and cardio on the Tuesday, my birthday all all fecking days lol.

By the Friday the water from the binge was gone and I was looking tighter condition wise, the binge seemed to really kick my metabolism back into shape as no matter what I did, I was dropping weight daily.

218lbs on stage at the MT show

Friday I was 210lbs 
Saturday I had some carbs all through the day and in the evening I had a pizza to get ready for the final stretch of zero carbs again.
Sunday I was 209lbs?! What the hell!!

By Wednesday I was 208lbs and tight as a drum compared to how I looked previously, with this I stuck to my tried and tested method of using Wed/Thur to carb load and Fri/Sat to control water and dry out for the show.

500g carbs Wednesday
250g carbs Thursday

Pretty low for some but I was on circa 50g carbs or zero carbs on the last stretch of the diet and it makes no sense to load in what my body isn't used to at all. After Wed and Thur I looked full and a bit watery.

Zero carbs on Friday was a breeze as all cardio and workouts were stopped Wednesday.
The sodium intake was always 2-3g a day, I salt the hell out of food as it keeps me full and vascular. If it's not broke, don't feck with it.

Saturday was 9 litres kept in right until I went to bed, change number one from the MT show prep, I dropped water at 7pm last time.

Saturday was zero carbs&#8230; change number two&#8230;.MT show prep I took in around 200g out of 'OMFG I'M GOING FLAT' panic when I wasn't going flat.

Macros on Saturday was 300g protein, 150g fats, 30g carbs (from indirect sources such as nuts and veg).

Sunday morning I woke up bone dry and I stopped water intake at 7pm

Sunday was a breeze, usual check-in, tan, hanging around you have at all shows.

Chatted **** with competitors, old faces and my other half.

Sunday I stuck to my usual prep diet food I had ate every day for the last 6 weeks.
100g chicken, 30g non salted nuts every 2 hours.

All salt was cut out with the water Sunday, not a drop of both touched my lips. Change number 3 from MT show.

I was called backstage for pump up and it was around 5pm, I looked thick and full in the mirror as I always did on prep due to fats and sodium, I looked dry but could be drier. 
I stuck to my plan and ate a large bumper pack of salt and vingar crisps and nommed half a pack of salted nuts.

I tightened up like a drum and my legs started to become striated/feathered on the out heads, intercostals popping, vascularity returned. 
NO WATER INTAKE.

I pumped up and got a pretty damn good pump and went on stage. 
The more I posed the tighter I got and the high salts removed any cramping issues I had at the MT show.

No sweating as I had feck all water to spare so that was an issue resolved from the MT show too.

I won my class and went back stage and waited for the overall.
No water yet&#8230;my ****ing god my world for a glass of water.

I ate some salted nuts.
Noticed all the male physique guys had ate all the cakes back stage the bastards.
Skinny men need more food I guess lol.
One of the backstage girls hid a huge slice of choc cake for me though bless her and Elle my other half did the same.

Overall time!!! 
Went on stage and thrashed out a pose down and comparisons followed by another posedown.

I took the Mens Overall and placed 3rd in the PRO-AM! 
Sharon (female bodybuilder) took the Lee Priest PRO-AM title overall, she deserved it, she looked cock on.
I walked off stage and nope, cant have my cake or water as I had to give a interview that took FOREVER to get underway for this rage-TV.

30 mins later cake in hand and lucosade necked to much delight!
All in all, a great way to top off my end to 2015 competing season and my return to the stage.

I've been offered to compete at the WABBA Universe in December but its too far away, its overseas right before Xmas and its on Elle's birthday. 
I have been asked to compete in the PCA Grand Prix in September but I'm away for a much needed holiday with Elle. 
Some good news, I've been asked to do a photo shoot for the BEEF magazine! The photographer is coming down to me soon and will feature me in the magazine and who knows, maybe a cover. Pissing in my pants waiting for Christmas time face haha.

















https://scontent.xx.fbcdn...8874a0&oe=5619D88C


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

awesome mate. remember ages ago following one of your old journals youve well and truly out done yourself this time! shall keep an eye in here every so often! well done mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks mate, pulled a rabbit out of a hat this year. Hope to follow it up next year with more back thickness and size


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks mate, pulled a rabbit out of a hat this year. Hope to follow it up next year with more back thickness and size


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

It's been a crazy week Holding onto contest shape is similar to running a marathon and then being told at the finish line to run a victory lap lol.

Friday was my works summer party and the food there was luckily diet heaven. Pulled beef, chilli. Baked sweet potato, salad, whole meal breads. Ok ok I did have a scone and some ice cream but I'm only human lol.

Every day lays week was double cardio and the odd workout. Man I was on the bones of my ass literally, it's hard to sit on wood or solid surfaces as my ass fat is lower! But it's all for the greater good, being offered the spot in the BEEF magazine is the mother of all achievements for this competitive season, it's also staved off post show blues and rebound from fat/water.

Weight this morning, the photo shoot, was 209lbs, 1lb off show weight for the lee priest show. Looked dry, looked cut, I felt happy. Worked half a day and then drove to forest gym to meet with the photographer Anthony chia-Bradley. I had no idea what to wear but oddly as a bodybuilding shoot I guessed as little as possible and bingo, my shorts only attire stuffed in the gym bag was on the money lol.

We went through an upper body workout and seeing I hadn't drank water since 6am, I was getting drawn in and shrink wrapped. I had been bricking it as imagine having body issues as a body dysmorphic and keeping one thought on the entire magazine buying community judging me on how fat or crap I looked.....eeeeeeeeeek.

Some awesome pics were taken and cramp was a biatch, calves were just not playing nice. Meh, cramp is temporary. I was told I had a classic looking physique similar to the 60s era which made my year as I do not aspire to muscle freaks, I aspire to Dave draper, lee Labrada, bob Paris, et al.

After the shoot was done I necked two powerades and 4 chunks of granola lol. I love this stuff and Elle's dad was awesome enough to buy some for me from costa, my second home. Big H Marillier was very happy with my look, my competitive season results and we discussed the offseason plans.

The man is as fcked in the head as I am as we bith shared dr evil chuckles as what will start in September. H is like an uncle for me, I hold much respect for him. We brought up some old training memories, where he nearly made me puke on a back workout etc haha. This is a way to wrap up this journo of mine, the cherry on the cake. 2 class wins, 2 men's overall titles, PCA finals invite, WABBA Universe invite, BEEF Magazine photo shoot... I'm dog tired, mentally I'm pooped decked.

I've done nothing extraordinary than many of my competitor friends do every year, it's just been a long process of getting my size back post injury, getting my fat ass in shape and back on stage whilst maintaining my career drive and not being dumped by Elle lol. End of July through to the end of August is down time,

I will train sporadically and put cardio in where needed as we have a holiday in Tenerife. I hate being asked if I'm a rugby player, that means I'm looking just fat and stacked lol. See you in September. Fun starts then....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/11742645_10206239611242309_4685553559870747743_n.jpg?oh=f88f18469556f2f1a271193a5e77e46d&oe=563FAF6D


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

this weekend has been god awful for eating... i'm on gorge mode and its been hard to turn off.

Ive been completing cardio to the tune of 60mins a session a few times this week to try and offset the guilt but i embraced my inner fatty this weekend....daym it was good.

friday - curry with naan bread, 4x mini cheesecakes + m&ms

sat - TGI Fridays 3 course meal, 2x bag of sweets in the cinema, loads of granola bars, muffins...

sun - more costa muffins, granola bars, tub of ben and jerries ice cream (well it was £1.30 per 500ml?!)

I trained sunday and bloody hell i felt like a damn pro in the gym, pumped something crazy and vascular.

DECLINE CHEST PRESS (HS)

160KG - 10

160KG - 10

140KG - 10

120KG - 10

DB INCLINES

40KG - 8

40KG - 8

40KG - 8

FLAT MACHINE PRESS

55KG - 10

55KG - 10

55KG - 10

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

40KG - 10

STACK - 12

STACK - 10

OH EZ SKULLS

45KG - 10

45KG - 10

45KG - 10

BENCH DIPS

2 X FAILURE

Weight - 225lbs (15lbs up on stage weight)


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey bud, looking awesome in the pictures... how long after being on stage were they taken?

How tall are you again mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks mate, the pics were one week after the show so not as sharp as i would of liked to be but controlling post show rebound is a bitch!!!

i'm 5ft 9 

Legs last night with a friend

LEG PRESS
100, 150, 200, 250KG

SQUATS
60, 100, 140, 180, 140, 100

LEG EXTENSIONS (2 sec pauses at top)
70, 75, 80, 75, 70

HAM CURLS SEATED
80, 80, 85, 80, 80, 75

CALVE RAISES (LEG PRESS)
250, 300, 350, 300, 250

SEATED CALVE RAISES
60, 50, 40, 40

Today...yupppp...canneeeee foookin walk!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate, in prep what do you do to stop feeling/looking flat?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> thanks mate, the pics were one week after the show so not as sharp as i would of liked to be but controlling post show rebound is a bitch!!!
> 
> i'm 5ft 9
> 
> ...


Similar height to me then mate. I am about 5ft 8.5 maybe 5ft 9 now :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

mate i'm shrinking with every squat session lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

TELBOR said:


> Morning mate, in prep what do you do to stop feeling/looking flat?


fats and salt.

i look full and vascular when i have the salt 3-4g a day and the fats around 150g.

my carbs are usually quite low and i can pancake in size quickly but this year i trialled the higher fats and salt and it looks good.

this is me low carbing but with the above


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> fats and salt.
> 
> i look full and vascular when i have the salt 3-4g a day and the fats around 150g.
> 
> ...


Perfect! I'm on similar fats tbh and literally 8-10g carbs a day. Have been avoiding salt so that can go in!! You look awesome there - I hate you


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol

salt by thy friend, i love using it!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> fats and salt.
> 
> i look full and vascular when i have the salt 3-4g a day and the fats around 150g.
> 
> ...


you fecking monster :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

looking awesome mate


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good journal, interesting read. Top condition mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers guys!

no training tonight, some 1-2-1 time with a client and back home to watch great british bake off lol.

I'm literally more excited at this being back on the TV than game of thrones


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers guys!
> 
> no training tonight, some 1-2-1 time with a client and back home to watch great british bake off lol.
> 
> I'm literally more excited at this being back on the TV than game of thrones


I respected you until you said that :mellow:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

mate it was all about the black forest gateau last night lol.

Legs are actually in pieces, ive popped two ibuprofen and hailing from the lands of 'man the fck up' myself i am surprised.

8 weeks of no legs + bad ass workout = OMFG kill me now.

sadistic pleasure but still, fcccccck


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

masterchef the professionals for me boys...

I had worked with some of those idiots, most of them are great cooks


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

1 week on and still have residual leg DOMS... i was crippled, and i do mean crippled like a moaning hag with fresh sand kicked in the vagina.

anywho... eating has been somewhat fun and off plan these last few days as elle and myself went to newcastle to visit her mum and well...her mum is a feeder bless








Feeling fat i decided to go for morning cardio today as we arrived back yesterday but alas, elle gave me a chest cold so i spent the morning coughing up lung batter









leg session tonight though...no rest for the wicked.

trained at John Citrone's gym in Newcastle on monday:
STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS
BENT ROWS
DB ROWS
MACHINE ROWS
DB SHRUGS

Not bad workout but hotter than hell in that place even with the fans on full tilt.

Last nights chest n tricep workout:

H/S DECLINE PRESS
180, 170, 160, 150KG - 6-7 REPS

DB INCLINES
45, 45, 45, 40KG - 8, 6, 6, 8 REPS

DIPS
BW - 10
BW - 8
BW - 4 (meh!!!!!!!)

DB FLYS
22KG -12
22KG - 10
22KG - 8

OH SEATED SKULLS
40KG - 15
50KG - 12, 10, 10

TRICEP PUSHDOWNS
40, 35, 30KG - 12 REPS

BENCH DIPS
2 X FAILURE

OH TRICEP EXTENSIONS
40KG - 2X FAILURE


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Leg day!

SQUATS
100, 120, 140, 150, 130, 130KG - 6-8 reps

LEG EXTENSIONS
65, 75, 80, 75, 70KG - 10-12 reps

SEATED HAM CURLS
60, 70, 70, 75, 75, 75KG - 10 reps

GOOD GIRLS/BAD GIRLS
85-90KG - 12-15 reps x 3 sets each

LEG PRESS CALVE RAISES
200, 250, 300, 300, 300KG - failure

SEATED CALVE RAISES
50, 50, 50, 40KG - failure

took some measurements and things are all kinda outta whack.
off the muscletech dat der cell tech for the last 6 weeks

neck - 18
arms - 19
calves - 19
thighs - 26
chest - 45

i'm melting away!!!!! meh, will be back in september muahahaha.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Leg day!
> 
> SQUATS
> 100, 120, 140, 150, 130, 130KG - 6-8 reps
> ...


Oh yeah melting away :lol: Be nothing left off you :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

LATS N BICEPS

CHINS
12, 10, 8

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS
60,70,80,80,70,60KG - 8-10 reps

UNDERHAND H/S PULLDOWNS
60, 70, 90, 90, 80kg - 8-10 reps

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS
35, 35, 40, 35, 30kg - 8-10 reps

EZ CURLS
40, 50, 50, 40kg - 8-10 reps

LYING CABLE CURLS
30, 25, 25, 25kg - 10 - 12 reps

DB HAMMER CURLS
14, 16, 16kg - 12 reps

weight 225lbs, managed to keep the diet nailed this week and its helped keep the chub off.
still see quad feathering and abs so all good in the hood


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

More of a barbell back workout last night, much preferred but f*ck me i sweated like a son of a b*tch, dripping by the end.

Chins (warm up)
BW - 12
BW - 7

Bent rows
100, 120, 130, 130, 120, 100kg - 6 reps

Oly rows
90kg - 8
90kg - 8
70kg - 8

Deads
100, 140, 180kg - 3 reps (warm up)
200, 180, 140kg - 5-6 reps

close grip pulldowns
70, 80, 80kg - 10 reps

machine rows (1 arm)
110kg - 7
110kg - 7
100kg - 7

first deadlift session since the spring time, happy with 200kg


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

> chest n triceratops
> 
> decline h/s press
> 
> ...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Shoulders

Seated Hammer Strength Press
100, 140, 160 - warm up
180kg - 6
180kg - 5
160kg - 6
140kg - 8

db laterals 
20, 20, 16, 16kg - 10

smith front raises
40, 40, 40kg- 10

cable laterals
10, 10, 7.5kg - 10

facepulls
40, 40, 40kg - 15-20

rear pec deck
80, 80, 70kg - 12-15

bb shrugs
140, 140, 140, 120kg - failure


----------

